# Can history and internet files be seen by the wifi host



## Superman123

If I am connected to a laptop hotspot with my iPod touch can that laptop admin see my wifi history? Lemme rephrase that to clear confusion.. In my situation can the wifi host see what sites that the connected iPod visits?


----------



## lawson_jl

Don't want people seeing which porn sites your going to huh?  Don't blame you me either.

Let me put it this way and this is always the case.  If the person providing your internet wether it's your ISP or a Hotspot (laptop or otherwise) wants to they can look at your traffic and see where you are going on the internet. 

The only way to avoid this is if you had a secure VPN set up on your itouch which I don't know if you can do it on the itouch or not.  The person running the hotspot would be able to see your using a VPN and the server that VPN connects to but wouldn't be able to see the traffic running threw it.


----------

